# Wood Garage Door Panels



## JAMES E SINES (Jul 24, 2006)

I Need To Know How To Repair The Wood Panels [square] On My Wood Garage Door Or Replace Them ? They Are Rotten .


----------



## JAMES E SINES (Jul 24, 2006)

I Need To Know How To Repair A Wood Garage Door Pannels They Are Rotten


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/416831-repair-rotted-garage-door.html


----------

